# Maine is on the move..........



## ybnorml (Nov 26, 2014)

AUGUSTA, Maine — The Maine House of Representatives on Monday voted 83-62 to approve a bill lifting the state’s permit requirement for carrying a concealed handgun.

The vote Monday is the culmination of a decades-long effort by gun-right advocates to remove restrictions on lawful gun owners and follows a 21-14 vote in the state Senate last week that also removed the permit requirement.

It is expected the bill, LD 652, sponsored by Sen. Eric Brakey, R-Auburn, will be signed into law by Gov. Paul LePage, making the state the sixth without any permit requirements for carrying a hidden firearm.
__________________


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Outstanding!


----------



## hillman (Jul 27, 2014)

Welcome to the Light. Being at least somewhat 'off' in the head, this event amuses me BECAUSE - before Maine became a state, it was under the jurisdiction of Massachusetts.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Maine? Wow, would not have thought that.


----------

